# The Carrot Bandit trial (Barbarosa stands accused)



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Cat would be an acceptable member of our impartial jury of Barby's peers.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay I know I thought it was him before but I think I have evidence that it is not him now...can I say it?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Okay I know I thought it was him before but I think I have evidence that it is not him now...can I say it?


Sure, please. I'd hate to try the wrong individual. We want the true Bandit behind bars, not an innocent person.


I nominate phalanx for second position on the jury.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Okay I know I thought it was him before but I think I have evidence that it is not him now...can I say it?


So, are you a defense witness?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

If she has evidence he is innocent then she either needs to be the lawyer or a witness... Unless she's an investigator and then she would be an expert witness...? I would like to be a Hostile witness because I think he's innocent. Although... He does look alot like Yosimite Sam... who runs in the same crowd as Bugs Bunny...Who eats carrots.....


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> If she has evidence he is innocent then she either needs to be the lawyer or a witness... Unless she's an investigator and then she would be an expert witness...? I would like to be a Hostile witness because I think he's innocent. Although... He does look alot like Yosimite Sam... who runs in the same crowd as Bugs Bunny...Who eats carrots.....


Remember, you have complained yourself that you are sick and tired of the Barby Bandit stealing your carrots. So, was that just an act? If so...we can take all your carrots and hand them over to him? You know....I've heard rumors that Barby is offering to give the prosecutor your carrots to stop the trial right now. Hmmmm........


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

First of LOL  This truly cracks me up! 

Next time you see the vid or the carrot bandit take a look at his hair, the little bit that you can see of it, it is gray. Not red like Barbaroso...


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> First of LOL  This truly cracks me up!
> 
> Next time you see the vid or the carrot bandit take a look at his hair, the little bit that you can see of it, it is gray. Not red like Barbaroso...


I am sure that video will be presented into evidence by the prosecutor.


----------



## T C Bandit (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh you poor carrot hoarders. You are not even close!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey, by any chance does T C Bandit stand for THE CARROT BANDIT?


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

First evidence presented by the defense:


Exhibit #1


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok... so...

Either that horse is super trained (if he is I want to borrow the barbie bandit) or he is NOT GUILTY!!!!!


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

LOL... I figured that would be enough reasonable doubt. ...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

In the first carrot bandit vid the horses doesn't eat the carrot...so it still could be you. 

But Tornado also looks an awful lot like Iridehorses, Bobo...hmmm


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Lets see thats two with reasonable doubt. Thanks Fehr and Farmpony.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

hahaha this is too funny. 

I don't believe it is Barbarosa. Too many reasons for it not to be. Hair color, horse doesn't like carrots. yep. I don't think it's him.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

who do you suspect??


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Allll rrrrighty then.. Thats three for three.. I thank you RWF and Fras thanks you as well. .. Is there double jeopardy attached in a carrot robbin trial?:wink:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Barbarosa said:


> Allll rrrrighty then.. Thats three for three.. I thank you RWF and Fras thanks you as well. .. Is there double jeopardy attached in a carrot robbin trial?:wink:



Your welcome. I only speak the truth . 

And double jeopardy... Hmm. I'm not sure. Are you trying to say something? :lol::lol:


And who do I suspect? Boy oh boy.. I don't know. Bill (iridehorses).. he seems pretty honest when he says it's not him. But I think we should question him anyway. What other men do we have attached to this community?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

it's interesting that both spyder and joshie have a gazillion carrots isn't it? I believe they are in cahoots with the bandit.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Has Bill said that it is not him? Hmmm, I haven't seen that yet.

Okay so we need to make a list of all the male members on here...

Barbarosa 
Mike
Bill (Iridehorses)
Brandon
Kentucky

I can't think of anymore at the moment...please add to the list people...lol


----------



## Horsegma (Dec 1, 2008)

Ohhh, I hope we don't have a hanging! :lol:

Even though I think it warrants it, I just can't condone that kind of behavior. (Unless of course, it's MY carrots!):evil:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Barbarosa said:


> First evidence presented by the defense:
> 
> 
> Exhibit #1
> YouTube - carrot bandit defense video


Are you stating for the record that you are defending yourself?:shock:

Also we have to get a jury in place so they will be able to review the evidence in a proper manner.:?

What you are doing is trying to influence the potential jury pool and the media ( HF in general):evil:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Barbarosa said:


> Allll rrrrighty then.. Thats three for three.. I thank you RWF and Fras thanks you as well. .. Is there double jeopardy attached in a carrot robbin trial?:wink:


The trial has not yet started. The prosecutor is not interested in the conviction of an innocent man. The prosecutor is interested in justice!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> it's interesting that both spyder and joshie have a gazillion carrots isn't it? I believe they are in cahoots with the bandit.


Pffft. You're an admitted thief. Exactly how many carrots do I have? Have I ever been found to be a thief? NO!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Has Bill said that it is not him? Hmmm, I haven't seen that yet.
> 
> Okay so we need to make a list of all the male members on here...
> 
> ...


I'd add:

RegalCharm
Shmurmer4
Jehanzeb


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...that's a lot of suspects....


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Once my husbands honor has been reestablished and the hunt continued. I think the search needs to take into consideration the fact that the real carrot bandit isn't riding Tornado. That could mean he is a non-horse husband of any member. Just stealing carrot for the sake of promised carrot cake or other wifely favors.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Once my husbands honor has been reestablished and the hunt continued. I think the search needs to take into consideration the fact that the real carrot bandit isn't riding Tornado. That could mean he is a non-horse husband of any member. Just stealing carrot for the sake of promised carrot cake or other wifely favors.


Is this part of your defense ? Are you Barby's lawyer? If you are, are you going to nominate some jurors that will be acceptable to both sides ? 

Joshie has nominated two jurors already,,,,so yours are ?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

No, I was just giving my 2¢ 
I can add a poll for the verdict if that is acceptable to both sides.


----------



## T C Bandit (Mar 8, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> the real carrot bandit isn't riding Tornado. That could mean he is a non-horse husband of any member. Just stealing carrot for the sake of promised carrot cake or other wifely favors.


Whoaaaa, little lady! Are you insinuating that I don't ride??? That I'm some sort of back east cowboy? Thems' fightin' words. It's a good thing that you're my buddy Barbarosa's woman or I would be real upset.

Tornado and I have blazed many a trail over the years. You all better be a watchin your carrots - there's more videos a comin'!!


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

.. :shock:Apology, apology, apology.. ..TC.. I'm a fetchin the willer switch fer Vidaloco now... It's the same one she used on me last week,:shock: she keeps it next to her dough rollin pin!:shock::shock:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You know that man!!!!


----------



## T C Bandit (Mar 8, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> You know that man!!!!


?

anyways, thanks Barbarosa. Don't you be too hard on that fine woman of yours - she was just a tryin to protect you.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

T C Bandit said:


> Whoaaaa, little lady! Are you insinuating that I don't ride??? That I'm some sort of back east cowboy? Thems' fightin' words. It's a good thing that you're my buddy Barbarosa's woman or I would be real upset.
> 
> Tornado and I have blazed many a trail over the years. You all better be a watchin your carrots - there's more videos a comin'!!


Barbarosa and T C Bandit are FRIENDS!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Obviously with only 3 carrots to his credit, T C Bandit isn't _keeping_ the carrots that are stolen. Hmmm.....who do you suppose he is giving them to? This is much deeper and more complex then we originally thought!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

if you talley the amount of stolen carrots... I am sure they will be close to the total amount stashed in Spyders garden...


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Hmmm....the carrot conspiracy is much, much, much deeper! Do you suppose Spyder is trying to _eliminate_ anyone that can tie her to this crime?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

hey... I'm just the princess of thieves...... but... the proof does appear to be in the numbers...


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> if you talley the amount of stolen carrots... I am sure they will be close to the total amount stashed in Spyders garden...


 
Or maybe I have been collecting them for a very long period of time and just a better carrot wrangler than everyone else is?:wink:

Since I secured my carrots better than anyone else I obvious have more....I TAKE CARE of my babies !!!!!!!!!

If you tally up the amount of stolen carrots that just shows how many have been snatched by the accused from all the GOOD HONEST carrot collector members that make up this forum.:-o


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

How to you keep a close eye on your carrots??


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Where can you view the Carrot Bandit video, for evidence? The one that tells you hes snatched from you?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Barbarosa said:


> .. :shock:Apology, apology, apology.. ..TC.. I'm a fetchin the willer switch fer Vidaloco now... It's the same one she used on me last week,:shock: she keeps it next to her dough rollin pin!:shock::shock:


I think you got knocked on that noggin' a little too hard! :shock:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Once my husbands honor has been reestablished and the hunt continued. I think the search needs to take into consideration the fact that the real carrot bandit isn't riding Tornado. That could mean he is a non-horse husband of any member. Just stealing carrot for the sake of promised carrot cake or other wifely favors.


Ummmm, your hubby's words are doin' in his honor.


Barby said...."I am not the carrot bandit but have I meet him, YES! We sometimes ride in the same circles. Twin sons of different mothers"


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

I dont think T C Bandit is a real person. I think its someone elses second profile! A double ego if you will... 

Im not affraid of you Mr.Bandit!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

travlingypsy said:


> Where can you view the Carrot Bandit video, for evidence? The one that tells you hes snatched from you?


The video will find you... and it will take a carrot for the troubles....


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> The video will find you... and it will take a carrot for the troubles....


Oh I found it on youtube... And he has taken a carrot from me a while ago but I got the second video not the first one.


BUT! 
I think that since barbarosa knows the bandit he should be tried and proven guilty, unless he is willing to give up the where abouts of the bandit! He should be named as an accomplice!


----------



## PaintedLady (Jul 30, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Has Bill said that it is not him? Hmmm, I haven't seen that yet.
> 
> Okay so we need to make a list of all the male members on here...
> 
> ...


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Maybe it is Bill!!! 

I dunno! I say we question him!


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

. Too much worrying about who my pard the Bandit is.. Why spoil the mystery of the carrot bandit. Did Tonto tell the Lone Ranger take off the mask? Wasn't it a let down to find out about Santa? Why spoil it? I never believed much in the Easter Bunny, the great pumpkin or Frito Bandito but I Know there is a CARROT BANDIT (a BEER FAIRY too, but thats another story) who he is is not important. Only that he is. So my friends "let the mystery be" 

In the words of Iris Dement.
"Some say once you're gone you're gone forever, and some say you're gonna come back.
Some say you rest in the arms of the Saviour if in sinful ways you lack.
Some say that they're comin' back in a garden, bunch of CARROTS and little sweet peas.
I think I'll just let the mystery be."


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Found out WHAT about Santa??????????


----------



## T C Bandit (Mar 8, 2009)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Found out WHAT about Santa??????????


Don't you go a worrin' little lady, he sure does exist - just like I do. 

Thanks for those kind words, Barbarosa - a true friend.:wink:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks TC......You're a kind man.


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Ommm Errrrr ahhh Nothing.. never mind... nothing at all.. ahh just that he has a giant patch of, ahh err, Northern Great White Carrots up there he gives to all the good little Banditas.. Yea thats the ticket... You know kind of like PARSNIPS... Hey better than the lumps of cole I got.:twisted: But they were my lumps of coal.. And since I saved them all, they are now worth more than Diamonds thanks to Clean Coal Technology..:lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

MMMmMmM Parsnips.. I like root vegetables.  

Great white carrots are from SANTA!!! I knew they were special!!!

They make a dandy addition to casseroles!!!


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Good to see you Top Cat (TC).. Parsnip and carrot stew with a carrot juice chaser tonight.. Amy the little lady is a cooking, I'll have the coffee on the fire. Last one to the hide out peels the carrots.... LETS RIDE!! EEEEEEEE HAAAAA!:lol:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Barbarosa said:


> . Too much worrying about who my pard the Bandit is.. Why spoil the mystery of the carrot bandit. Did Tonto tell the Lone Ranger take off the mask? Wasn't it a let down to find out about Santa? Why spoil it? I never believed much in the Easter Bunny, the great pumpkin or Frito Bandito but I Know there is a CARROT BANDIT (a BEER FAIRY too, but thats another story) who he is is not important. Only that he is. So my friends "let the mystery be"
> 
> In the words of Iris Dement.
> "Some say once you're gone you're gone forever, and some say you're gonna come back.
> ...


Sounds guilty to me. Trying to divert attention now !!! Won't work !!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

You are SO not getting a visit from the beer fairy.... hmph.


I think Barbarosa is a good guy with a (perhaps unhealthy) root vegetable affliction.

Guilty until proven innocent ....tsk tsk.....that's just wrong.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> You are SO not getting a visit from the beer fairy.... hmph.
> 
> 
> I think Barbarosa is a good guy with a (perhaps unhealthy) root vegetable affliction.
> ...


There is something about THAT bug Joey that looks so tastey ! Yummmmy !


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

These are my spyder squishin' boots!!!!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> These are my spyder squishin' boots!!!!


What a nice little nest I can make in the toe of that boot !!!....after I have eaten Joey !!!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

T C Bandit said:


> Don't you go a worrin' little lady, he sure does exist - just like I do.
> 
> Thanks for those kind words, Barbarosa - a true friend.:wink:


Of course Santa exists! Just as you and Barby are one in the same!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ow ow ow ow my popped rib hurts!!! Oh my gosh I have tears in my eyes... 

bwahaha this is awesome!

Can't blame me.. I don't play the game.


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

OK you got me Joshie, I'm not the Carrot Bandit, I'm Santa.. Look at the beard... The belly.. Need more proof..


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

More red herrings....I don't buy it......you stand accused of carrot thievery and I believe you are guilty !!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

This is so totally and completely awesome!!!!! I'm riding with Santa!!!!! Yeee Hawwww!!!!!


Maybe I WILL end up with my Gaited horsey for Christmas after all!!! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh my gosh thats my Little Sister! She was my first baby. Ain't she cute? 
sorry off topic, had to comment on my sweet filly haven't seen a pic of her in awhile


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

She's VERY cute Vida!!! I want to just plant smootchies on that sweet little muzzle!!!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Barbarosa said:


> OK you got me Joshie, I'm not the Carrot Bandit, I'm Santa.. Look at the beard... The belly.. Need more proof..


Ummm, Santa is not a horse. Santa has a white beard and wears a red suit. He doesn't have a red beard and wear no suit. Santa uses reindeer, not horses. 

Nice try, TC, ummm, I mean Barby Bandit. :wink:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Oh my gosh thats my Little Sister! She was my first baby. Ain't she cute?
> sorry off topic, had to comment on my sweet filly haven't seen a pic of her in awhile


Oh, no! Did that hubby of yours, Barby Bandit, _STEAL_ :shock: your horse?


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Spydie!! lol. 
Do you still need any jurors?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

eventnwithwinston said:


> Hey Spydie!! lol.
> Do you still need any jurors?


 
Hey you are in if you want to. Still need some more..


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

okey dokes! Thanks...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I wanna be the judge!!!!!


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I wanna be the judge!!!!!


RC is impartial and has already been nominated as the judge. 

Come on, wanna help get Joey's killer?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Joey will never die.....this is my 14th Joey!!!!


Maybe we can have a Carrot Supreme Court..... I wanna be a justice!!!! I look good in orange!!!


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

haha. Just thought Id share with you Duma...
I had a tiny gnat crawling on the screen of my computer and I thought it was your bug in your avvie at first. When I realized it wasnt I yelled "Its alive!" lol and everyone looked at me funny.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> Joey will never die.....this is my 14th Joey!!!!
> 
> 
> Maybe we can have a Carrot Supreme Court..... I wanna be a justice!!!! I look good in orange!!!




They tricked you! This isn't Joey. It's a Joey droid. If you can be fooled by a droid then you would certainly not be a good candidate for Carrot Supreme Court! :-(


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

ROTFL!!!!!!! hahahaha... I just spit on my screen!!! 

I love Joey so much!!!



Joshie~

I found this quote from spyder....

Wasn't that the one were we buried Joey and all his relatives?:razz::lol:

Regarding a certain cake....

You're trying to frame Farmpony....You're a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad bad bug killer.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Pffft... bug droids, clever distraction, but all together a faulty plan.

Joey is very much real, why he was just hanging out with a carrot fly the other day...He told me that the carrot fly saw PERCY!!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

eventnwithwinston said:


> haha. Just thought Id share with you Duma...
> I had a tiny gnat crawling on the screen of my computer and I thought it was your bug in your avvie at first. When I realized it wasnt I yelled "Its alive!" lol and everyone looked at me funny.



ROTFL!!!!! Sorry bout that!!!! hahahahahaha.....


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

lol. I think it thought yours was his friend or something! ahaha
Just to make sure I have this straight...
Percy is a carrot and Joey is the fly...?? Right?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> ROTFL!!!!!!! hahahaha... I just spit on my screen!!!
> 
> I love Joey so much!!!
> 
> ...


OK, but you didn't hear the whole story. Spyder and I saw mean, OLD farmpony running away from poor Joey's lifeless body. Spyder did the decent thing and gave him a respectful funeral. 

Mean OLD farmpony stomped all over Joey and did the happy dance as she squished the poor little boy.:-shock::-(


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

oh... Now tehy've WITNESSED my thefts? Nope. Not believing that one at all... each time I've collected a carrot it has been left, alone and unnattended. Neglected to be exact.... Spyder and Joshie were off at some shopping mall each time one of these so called... thefts.... occured. Face it guys... I'm just taking custody of mistreated carrots....


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

YES, Farmpony is right Spyder and joshie not only leave carrots neglected and unattended while they are at the mall, but the carrots where in a car with the windows rolled, up in summer:shock: They must be free.. Fly away carrots and be free(Free and In my belly)... ...I prefer carrot rotisserie style. I do have a new recipe to share with TC, Dumas, Farmpony, and any other carrot outlaws who meet in the rabbit hole hideout.


Carrot Whiskey

6 lbs carrots
4 lbs finely granulated sugar
1 lb wheat
1 tblsp chopped raisins
2 oranges
2 lemons
7 pts water
wine yeast
Scrub but do not peel the carrots. place them in 7 pints of water and bring to boil, simmering gently until tender (about 25-30 minutes). Meanwhile, put half the sugar in primary. Slice the oranges and lemons into thin slices and arrange on top of sugar. When carrots are done, strain them, pouring the water over the sugar and citrus. Stir to dissolve sugar and allow to cool to lukewarm. Add chopped raisins and wheat and sprinkle wine yeast over top. Cover with sterile cloth and set aside, stirring daily. After 6 days add remainder of sugar and stir well to dissolve. Ferment additional 8 days, stirring daily. Strain liquid into secondary and fit airlock. Rack after 30 days and again 30 days later. Bottle and taste after 1 year. [Adapted from recipe by Noel Whitcomb, London Daily Mirror] 


Carrots help you see better. but you see double from all the booze:lol:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Actually, that's carrot wine, to be whiskey it needs to be distilled. However, distillation of alcohol spirits is illegal in the US. 

If I were in New Zeland... I'd whoop ya up a batch and give it a shot.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I go to this japenese resturaunt that has the sweetest slices of carrots you'd ever taste, they are marinated in this honey sweet type sauce and then grilled... OH YUMMY! they just plain melt in your mouth.... 

Spyder and Joshie's carrots are too dry and stale from cooking in those hot cars to serve like that... I'm not even sure they'd be tastey in a pot roast.....

It's possible they could be added to a bag of beneful... maybe....


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

I agree FP, Spyders and Joshies carrots are only good for stealing. They are way too dry and stale. Spyder and Joshie's carrots are left in the ground too long and have become pithy.  Does that mean a little rabbit pithed on them:shock::shock:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Omigosh! Rflol!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I came in here to read the latest news and that dang carrot bandit stole another one! OMG! :|


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Spyder and Joshie were off at some shopping mall each time one of these so called... thefts.... occured. Face it guys... I'm just taking custody of mistreated carrots....


Honey, if you've seen how I dress you'd KNOW I haven't been to a mall in 20 years! 

What a bunch of hog wash, mean OLD farmpony.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Barbarosa said:


> YES, Farmpony is right Spyder and joshie not only leave carrots neglected and unattended while they are at the mall, but the carrots where in a car with the windows rolled, up in summer:shock: They must be free.. Fly away carrots and be free(Free and In my belly)...


 Uhhh, I live in IL. It's barely Spring here and it's certainly NOT summer. Me thinks you had too much booze, _BAD Barby!_ :shock::shock:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Honey, if you've seen how I dress you'd KNOW I haven't been to a mall in 20 years!
> 
> What a bunch of hog wash, mean OLD farmpony.


Seeing as people pay good money for grunge... I must ask that that statement be stricken from the record. No proof she didn't pay huge money for those baggy ripped up jeans.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm Hungry

Baby Carrots with Dill Butter - Allrecipes


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

So who did it!?!??!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

IheartPheobe said:


> So who did it!?!??!


A mistrial has been declared however that does NOT mean that *BAD* Barby is in the clear. We still have clear evidence that he is in the thick of things.:shock:


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

alrighty ^-^


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

evidence shchevidence.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

.......


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> evidence shchevidence.


Well we all know where you got the loot to get your mare fed up....all that stolen loot !!!!!!!!!:shock:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

......


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Well we all know where you got the loot to get your mare fed up....all that stolen loot !!!!!!!!!:shock:


I want your carrots!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I want your carrots!


They are secure.....you have TOO many already and all STOLEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mine were HONESTLY hunted down.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...yeah.... with the trial and all the publicity people have been securing the goods a little better and I have been unable to perform my bulgalatory duties. Hopefully now that there has been a mistrial I may resume my princess of thievery...


----------

